Ask HN: After 2-3 years, what are your favorite Touch Bar use cases on the Mac? - benguild
======
framebit
I guess it's kind of nice to have Spotify controls for pause and play over
other applications, but I would gladly give that up for regular keys. That's
literally the only thing I can think of. I want my function keys, I want my
physical volume and brightness.

------
docker_up
I have not bought a MacBook since they introduced the Touch Bar. It offends me
that they got rid of it, and I refuse to pay money for their laptops until
they offer me one without it. I'm about to switch entirely to Lenovo and never
looking back if they don't make one without a Touch Bar by 2019.

------
Akarnani
I love the Apple Pay / fingerprint reader button.

Beyond that, I do my level best to avoid touching it. The volume and
brightness features are nice but it would be better to not have had it as I
mis-key it all the time and it exits me from where I'm working.

------
java-man
none. please bring back the regular keys!

------
ecesena
Mostly volume & brightness. In some rare cases I use it for emoji, but it's
typically faster to get them from iMessage and copy & paste. I tried with
screenshots and lock screen, but I'm too used to the keyboard shortcut and I
always use these.

I guess I'm not really using the touch bar a lot because I'm used to looking
at the monitor vs the keyboard, which I think it's pretty common for many
folks here. Maybe people used to looking at the keyboard have more uses?

------
myinitialsaretk
For me, mostly useless. I do however, enjoy using Touch ID for sudo
permissions.

HT to:
[https://twitter.com/cabel/status/931292107372838912](https://twitter.com/cabel/status/931292107372838912)

------
hboon
Out of curiosity. How many of us knows that swiping sideways quickly on the
volume button changes the volume?

Ditto for brightness.

~~~
landa
It doesn't have to be quickly. It's very convenient. Just touch the volume or
brightness button and keep holding, then just move your finger left or right
to change the value.

~~~
hboon
No. I really mean swipe quickly. Try it out :)

------
WillKirkby
Touch ID login is super convenient, and remapping Caps Lock as a tactile Esc
key has made for a much more pleasant vim experience. That's it.

------
freediver
This

[http://vas3k.com/blog/touchbar/](http://vas3k.com/blog/touchbar/)

------
actionowl
I love using touch id instead of password for sudo.

I also accidentally hit the Siri button all the damn time, I should probably
remove it or something.

------
Tevunah
Touch ID, logging in

